# 1991 318is, advice on where to sell



## diors (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi All!

We are the original owners of a 1991 318is with around 98,000 miles. Looking for advice on where are good places to look to sell our car.

Thanks!


----------



## dsp83gti (Nov 17, 2006)

https://bringatrailer.com

Check completed auctions...


----------

